# Embry Riddle Aeronautical University Homeland Sec. Student Here...



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey everyone on preparedsociety! Just wanted to give a shout out here in daytona beach from ERAU in the homeland security major. 
Here's our website:

http://daytonabeach.erau.edu/coa/ap...graduate-degrees/homeland-security/index.html
Just wanted to say as a future security and emergency management/disaster mitigation professional, that the preparedsociety forum is a great tool and resource for any and all who are preparing or training to mitigate future disasters. Love the site!


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you here to take notes on who has guns and food?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Are you an oath keeper?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

How come you haven't answered these questions razorsharp?


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought it was a great forum, too.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

It seems like a strange career to get into....or maybe its just choosing to be on the "winning team" seeing as they are buying up all the ammo.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

machinist said:


> This is the first time have seen a poster ADMIT this sort of thing. This really sucks. It is a whole new low for a forum.
> 
> Okay, that's it. I'm outa here.


The original poster only "admitted" to being in a Homeland Security major in college. I fail to see what is wrong with that? I majored in the same program in college.

He wants to go in to the field of emergency management.... Is that such a bad thing? Perhaps the more thinking human beings the world has in these sorts of positions, the world will be in that much better shape should a disaster strike.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like spam from a future JBT.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha. Oh you all. Not everyone is in on the "conspiracy" to undermine the planet. I was originally here to do aeronautical science but with the pilot furloughs everywhere...well the new h.s. major seemed like a more lucrative investment. I like emergency planning and strategy. The dhs isn't limited to the crackpot NSA tards ya know...I used to be a conspiracy nut until I realized how unorganized and humanlike these goofball people all are. Lol. And no I'm not an oath keeper because I'm just a libertarian college student. Being a college student doesn't require any "oaths." :shakes head:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

razrsharp481 said:


> Haha. Oh you all. Not everyone is in on the "conspiracy" to undermine the planet. I was originally here to do aeronautical science but with the pilot furloughs everywhere...well the new h.s. major seemed like a more lucrative investment. I like emergency planning and strategy. The dhs isn't limited to the crackpot NSA tards ya know...I used to be a conspiracy nut until I realized how unorganized and humanlike these goofball people all are. Lol. And no I'm not an oath keeper because I'm just a libertarian college student. Being a college student doesn't require any "oaths." :shakes head:


May want to start with your government structure.... NSA is DoD, not DHS. And BELIEVE ME, it is most certainly DHS that is full of crackpots and tards. There are a few decent human beings in DHS, but they are very few and far between.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

As Ive said in the past we as a group are just to damn concerned about being the sole survivor to ever unite. This will be our undoing. If every one of us belong to just one political group we would have so much influence we could never be ignored.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes yes correction..NSA is under DoD jurisdiction, I was thinking tsa. The tub stacking agency as we like to call them. But I called them all goofballs, so yes crackpots, ect. But truth be told they're all humans..with power, constraint must follow..and I think people often lack the latter. Anyway...are you/were you a govt employee turtle?


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

biobacon said:


> As Ive said in the past we as a group are just to damn concerned about being the sole survivor to ever unite. This will be our undoing. If every one of us belong to just one political group we would have so much influence we could never be ignored.


I AGREE. This mindset occurs also inside the govt. everyone's on a power struggle. But that's human nature I think. I digress...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Turtle is a black helicopter flying, sunglass wearing, jack booted federal thug. He eats civil rights for breakfast and tramples on the human spirit for dinner.

Oh and welcome to the forum! Don't let the cranky members get you down. Tin foil just went up $0.25 a box so people are on edge.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Turtle is a black helicopter flying, sunglass wearing, jack booted federal thug. He eats civil rights for breakfast and tramples on the human spirit for dinner.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum! Don't let the cranky members get you down. Tin foil just went up $0.25 a box so people are on edge.


What he said ^

I'm a federal police officer. You know the guys you always see in the black Suburbans and Tahoes? The guys that Alex Jones tells his kids stories about to make them behave? Yep.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

razrsharp481 said:


> Haha. Oh you all. Not everyone is in on the "conspiracy" to undermine the planet. I was originally here to do aeronautical science but with the pilot furloughs everywhere...well the new h.s. major seemed like a more lucrative investment. I like emergency planning and strategy. The dhs isn't limited to the crackpot NSA tards ya know...I used to be a conspiracy nut until I realized how unorganized and humanlike these goofball people all are. Lol. And no I'm not an oath keeper because I'm just a libertarian college student. Being a college student doesn't require any "oaths." :shakes head:


What conspiracy did you see before you got confused about the difference between low level pawns and, well, something else?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

What is a Homeland Security major? Is this the track to become part of TSA?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The way Criminal Justice is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into law enforcement, security or corrections; Homeland Security is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into emergency management, disaster preparedness, terrorism related fields, certain law enforcement fields, etc., etc.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> What is a Homeland Security major? Is this the track to become part of TSA?


Free advanced degrees for junior military officers. They spend a couple of years getting indoctrinated into tyranny and nonsense and receive career boost as a team player. Not sure what anyone else uses them for.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> The way Criminal Justice is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into law enforcement, security or corrections; Homeland Security is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into emergency management, disaster preparedness, terrorism related fields, certain law enforcement fields, etc., etc.


Well, it sure won't qualify them for PR.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> The way Criminal Justice is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into law enforcement, security or corrections; Homeland Security is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into emergency management, disaster preparedness, terrorism related fields, certain law enforcement fields, etc., etc.


And Assigning plastic coffins to honest citizens? :sssh:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Free advanced degrees for junior military officers. They spend a couple of years getting indoctrinated into tyranny and nonsense and receive career boost as a team player. Not sure what anyone else uses them for.


Awww, it's cute when the kids act like grown-ups and think they know what they are talking about! Sometimes my three-year-old nephew repeats phrases that he has heard, too, and almost gets it right. Keep trying, fella!



It is a college major, much the same as Criminal Justice, as Sentry already clarified. Most of the classes that I took were available as either HS or CJ classes. The content of HS programs tend to lean more toward a global perspective and counter-terrorism.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> The way Criminal Justice is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into law enforcement, security or corrections; Homeland Security is a catch all major for anyone wanting to go into emergency management, disaster preparedness, terrorism related fields, certain law enforcement fields, etc., etc.


Thank you! Exactly what it is. I guess I should have started with that.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Free advanced degrees for junior military officers. They spend a couple of years getting indoctrinated into tyranny and nonsense and receive career boost as a team player. Not sure what anyone else uses them for.


I'm not a military officer. And it's not free. And it's four years.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Awww, it's cute when the kids act like grown-ups and think they know what they are talking about! Sometimes my three-year-old nephew repeats phrases that he has heard, too, and almost gets it right. Keep trying, fella!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a college major, much the same as Criminal Justice, as Sentry already clarified. Most of the classes that I took were available as either HS or CJ classes. The content of HS programs tend to lean more toward a global perspective and counter-terrorism.


Hey where did you take your classes at? I've seen a few colleges starting to pop up with hs programs. There's different tracks with my program including cyber security, counterterrorism and disaster mitigation which I'm in.

On the same note I'm almost done and I really didn't learn any of the fed law enforcement material or the like. What I have learned is a pretty good bit of valuable info on disaster preparation and strategic planning. Something we all seem to be interested in on here


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Mostly at a few colleges in Maryland. 


I like that you are looking for overlap in the areas which apply to the folks on this site; I frequently see things which pertain to unrelated fields which I feel like would be of interest to "Preppers". It seems to me that many of us embrace the idea that specialization is for insects; a broad base of knowledge can only be a good thing.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Coastal said:


> And Assigning plastic coffins to honest citizens? :sssh:


Only for junior members of the preparedsociety forum...;D


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

razrsharp481 said:


> Hey where did you take your classes at? I've seen a few colleges starting to pop up with hs programs. There's different tracks with my program including cyber security, counterterrorism and disaster mitigation which I'm in.
> 
> On the same note I'm almost done and I really didn't learn any of the fed law enforcement material or the like. What I have learned is a pretty good bit of valuable info on disaster preparation and strategic planning. Something we all seem to be interested in on here


So when you listen in on my phone calls don't breathe heavy like turtle does. That's just creepy. At least sentry has the decency not to spam my email with penis enlargement ads when he checks my inbox. And if you join my dept that degree won't help at all. Try to take a few courses on crackhead crisis mitigation and foriegn languages like spanish and drunk idiot. Those help quite a bit.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> So when you listen in on my phone calls don't breathe heavy like turtle does. That's just creepy. At least sentry has the decency not to spam my email with penis enlargement ads when he checks my inbox. And if you join my dept that degree won't help at all. Try to take a few courses on crackhead crisis mitigation and foriegn languages like spanish and drunk idiot. Those help quite a bit.


I might have to take a few courses on your language first before I can understand what point you're trying to make


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

razrsharp481 said:


> I might have to take a few courses on your language first before I can understand what point you're trying to make


It is very simple. The term "Homeland Security" brings to mind the "Department of Homeland Security". The Department of Homeland Security is the umbrella organization for TSA, which everybody hates, FEMA, which performs so well during hurricanes, notably Katrina, and assorted other highly unpopular agencies.

The widespread view is that DHS is about restricting our freedom, not about protecting us in any way.

"Homeland Security" is about some jerk sticking his hands in my pants before I can get on an airplane, not about stopping terrorists.

If I were in a hiring position and someone put the term "Homeland Security" on their resume, as a major, place they worked, etc. I would promptly place it in the circular file.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you are truly looking into homeland security work you need to get off this forum as quickly as you can. Your background check is going to be very extensive and any forum you are on will come up in the review. good luck. GB


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Awww, it's cute when the kids act like grown-ups and think they know what they are talking about! Sometimes my three-year-old nephew repeats phrases that he has heard, too, and almost gets it right. Keep trying, fella!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a college major, much the same as Criminal Justice, as Sentry already clarified. Most of the classes that I took were available as either HS or CJ classes. The content of HS programs tend to lean more toward a global perspective and counter-terrorism.


Yeah. I know. But guess what? If you don't know about military officers going into the programs at civilian universities for up to two years, YOU know nothing. Fella. Should I list how many friends of mine have done it? I don't think you have such personal knowledge.

Just for kicks, fella, here is the very program I've had friends go into:

http://www.georgetown.edu/video/1242668764776.html

You probably don't know enough big boy stuff to be concerned about what is said on that link. Nor do you have any idea how many officers have gone through it. That doesn't mean others are ignorant as well.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

WOW come on saoirse why dont you ease up a bit...you have been here all of 1 month .....you have no clue who turtle is nor does he you. You make more friends being nice than attacking someone.
Oh and really not to be a smart ass how about talk about what YOU have done not your friends...geee I can say I know all about the marines cuz I have quite a few friends who were/are, one even won the medal of honor and a purple heart.... see big flipping deal it dont show you who I am.
Trust me I would not want to be caught on either turtle or sentrys bad side in a dark alley I am sure this lil ol lady wouldnt make it home to her rocker. ALso to many on here really do like them so your pissing us off as well. But I am just a lil ol lady so i aint no one to worry about


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

MsSage said:


> WOW come on saoirse why dont you ease up a bit...you have been here all of 1 month .....you have no clue who turtle is nor does he you. You make more friends being nice than attacking someone.
> Oh and really not to be a smart ass how about talk about what YOU have done not your friends...geee I can say I know all about the marines cuz I have quite a few friends who were/are, one even won the medal of honor and a purple heart.... see big flipping deal it dont show you who I am.
> Trust me I would not want to be caught on either turtle or sentrys bad side in a dark alley I am sure this lil ol lady wouldnt make it home to her rocker. ALso to many on here really do like them so your pissing us off as well. But I am just a lil ol lady so i aint no one to worry about


Can you follow a conversation? It doesn't seem like it. Otherwise you'd be speaking to someone else. I'm simply responding to a disrespectful individual.

Friends...perhaps I should say coworkers. Is that better? I don't speak about things I don't know. Nor do I assume someone else does. Unlike other folks around here.

I wouldn't worry about who I would be concerned about in a dark alley.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Can you follow a conversation? It doesn't seem like it. Otherwise you'd be speaking to someone else. I'm simply responding to a disrespectful individual.
> 
> Friends...perhaps I should say coworkers. Is that better? I don't speak about things I don't know. Nor do I assume someone else does. Unlike other folks around here.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about who I would be concerned about in a dark alley.


Alright, sunshine.... Lets assume that my sense of humor didn't come across in my first response to you. We'll also assume that you didn't notice the little winking smiley face, which, I thought, was universally known on the interwebz to signify an attempt at ribbing or humor. Heck, in the interest of being a good neighbor, I'll even overlook the rude comments which you directed at me.

There is, however, no need to be rude to MsSage.

I apologize if you found my initial response disrespectful. However, in your subsequent posts, you are beginning to represent yourself as someone undeserving of respect. We all know that it is easy to act like a tough guy on the Internet. You have nothing to prove to anyone here. So, if you have anything constructive to add to this conversation in particular or this forum in general, you are welcome. If you want to puff your chest out and strut around... Kindly find another forum for your ego.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Alright, sunshine.... Lets assume that my sense of humor didn't come across in my first response to you. We'll also assume that you didn't notice the little winking smiley face, which, I thought, was universally known on the interwebz to signify an attempt at ribbing or humor. Heck, in the interest of being a good neighbor, I'll even overlook the rude comments which you directed at me.
> 
> There is, however, no need to be rude to MsSage.
> 
> I apologize if you found my initial response disrespectful. However, in your subsequent posts, you are beginning to represent yourself as someone undeserving of respect. We all know that it is easy to act like a tough guy on the Internet. You have nothing to prove to anyone here. So, if you have anything constructive to add to this conversation in particular or this forum in general, you are welcome. If you want to puff your chest out and strut around... Kindly find another forum for your ego.


Explain how humor, other than humorous words, applies to this:
Awww, it's cute when the kids act like grown-ups and think they know what they are talking about! Sometimes my three-year-old nephew repeats phrases that he has heard, too, and almost gets it right. Keep trying, fella!

Here you are saying "you don't know what you're talking about". And being disrespectful while doing it. I fail to see how your clarification address that. This isn't ego-based, just a response to what you wrote, which seems to be more puffery than anything I've said to you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> It is very simple. The term "Homeland Security" brings to mind the "Department of Homeland Security". The Department of Homeland Security is the umbrella organization for TSA, which everybody hates, FEMA, which performs so well during hurricanes, notably Katrina, and assorted other highly unpopular agencies.
> 
> The widespread view is that DHS is about restricting our freedom, not about protecting us in any way.
> 
> ...


Now I am going to go out on a limb here and presume that he is going to apply for a job in a field where (wait for it) they are actually seeking people with degrees in Homeland Security. The reason they offer a degree in Homeland Security is because employers were actively seeking people with that educational background. And the people that actually HAVE reached positions where they do the hiring generally see passed oversimplified personal dislikes and focus on important things, like experience, intelligence, college education, work ethic and personal capabilities. Not 'I don't like the TSA putting their hand on my junk so I won't hire you because your resume says homeland security' sort of malarky. But I suppose it is possible that there are people out there that could confuse a federal government agency with the title of college degree program. Afterall you are trying to confuse the two very different things in this very thread.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Free advanced degrees for junior military officers. They spend a couple of years getting indoctrinated into tyranny and nonsense and receive career boost as a team player. Not sure what anyone else uses them for.


College degrees are not free for military personnel, they earn them through service. And most of the military officer's I know why have used the GI Bill and other resources to attend college tend to select paths will benefit them when they retire or leave the military behind.

Colleges do not indoctrinate people into tyranny, they are bastions of liberalism and "tolerance". Regardless if the program is Homeland Security or Criminal Justice. College professors tend to leave very heavily to the left.

The military does not indoctrinate people into tyranny either, although they may used for such things. Most Soldiers and Marines I know are very much so in love with America and freedom. Many have fought and died to prove it.

With all the back and forth between you and Turtle I did not want it to get lost that your post was basically nonsensical.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Now I am going to go out on a limb here and presume that he is going to apply for a job in a field where (wait for it) they are actually seeking people with degrees in Homeland Security. The reason they offer a degree in Homeland Security is because employers were actively seeking people with that educational background. And the people that actually HAVE reached positions where they do the hiring generally see passed oversimplified personal dislikes and focus on important things, like experience, intelligence, college education, work ethic and personal capabilities. Not 'I don't like the TSA putting their hand on my junk so I won't hire you because your resume says homeland security' sort of malarky. But I suppose it is possible that there are people out there that could confuse a federal government agency with the title of college degree program. Afterall you are trying to confuse the two very different things in this very thread.


Looks like a case of two valid points. From one perspective, going for a non DHS job and putting Homeland Security degree on a resume may or may not help. I can't think of too many places it would outside of contracting. There is a human nature factor involved and a risk of the hiring agent having no clue about things. If they should based on the job, then rock it. On the other hand, there are many jobs within DHS so it seems unlikely that one would study HS and seek a job elsewhere. That is a lot of commitment for a pursuit undesired. And if you become disgruntled with pants patting, you might not acknowledge having done so.

One thing seems certain, a homeland security degree/experience is likely to be even more recession proof than being on active duty. And no morning PT, 25 mile humps, half hour early to be a half hour early, etc etc. Seems like a get in-stay in kind of thing. Not sure what the retirement looks like but given recent Congressional hearings, life might be good. I would rather be in charge of TSA agents than standing on the line watching body scanner machines. But DHS is a wild world of many things. I don't even think of TSA when I think DHS. 
When it comes to military officers with the degrees, the Majors I know seem to be living it up. No full deployments, strange staff postings and freedom of movement. There is an advisor-like nature to things. Maybe they're just lucky. But they weren't before being put in the programs. For them, the Masters in HS is working very well.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> College degrees are not free for military personnel, they earn them through service. And most of the military officer's I know why have used the GI Bill and other resources to attend college tend to select paths will benefit them when they retire or leave the military behind.
> 
> Colleges do not indoctrinate people into tyranny, they are bastions of liberalism and "tolerance". Regardless if the program is Homeland Security or Criminal Justice. College professors tend to leave very heavily to the left.
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'm not trying to pick fights.

I happen to be a combat veteran. What I am talking about is the active duty officer programs for Homeland Security. It is similar to the sabbatical program they offer but not the same. The usual way it works is a selection following a deployment followed by attendance of a Masters program. It isn't a secret. It can be looked up. And it is likely you'll find it to fall under the preferred route of HS training. What they are taught is a separate matter. Everyone can have different opinions on that.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Can you follow a conversation? It doesn't seem like it. Otherwise you'd be speaking to someone else. I'm simply responding to a disrespectful individual.
> 
> Friends...perhaps I should say coworkers. Is that better? I don't speak about things I don't know. Nor do I assume someone else does. Unlike other folks around here.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about who I would be concerned about in a dark alley.


HA HA HA Ya attack me geeee you are a big man .......NOT
Yes I read and as I said you have been here all of one month so you have no clue how anyone acts and when they are using humor to illustrate what they are saying. Co workers not much better.....as I said what have YOU DONE.
Only a fool is not concerned with whom they meet in a dark alley.
Have a great day I am going to go sit in my rocker and enjoy the rain, you know us lil ol ladies and our arthritis during the rain.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2013)

MsSage said:


> HA HA HA Ya attack me geeee you are a big man .......NOT
> Yes I read and as I said you have been here all of one month so you have no clue how anyone acts and when they are using humor to illustrate what they are saying. Co workers not much better.....as I said what have YOU DONE.
> Only a fool is not concerned with whom they meet in a dark alley.
> Have a great day I am going to go sit in my rocker and enjoy the rain, you know us lil ol ladies and our arthritis during the rain.


Hmmm. So I attacked you? That's interesting.

So guy 1 says: I can spit in your eye and put a smiley face after it. Makes it good.

You say: I can tell you to back down and not take offense to offense and consider yourself in the wrong. Any response to that is an attack.

Some very curious stuff.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

razrsharp481 said:


> I might have to take a few courses on your language first before I can understand what point you're trying to make


Well razor lemme explain what I'm talking about. Since that is your degree field I'm assuming you have an interest in a career in LE. And by LE I mean actual LE, where you drive around in a police car, break up fights and domestics, arrest robbers thieves pimps dealers and crackheads. And the guys we have with those kind of degrees usually find actual LE work to have very little with anything they learned in school and get easily frustrated with real street work. So unless you actually aspire to work for TSA or the fed agencies who don't really police anything then take everything the so called professors teach with a grain of salt. For example, the chair of the criminal justice program at our local college was actually fired by a local PD for cowardice. Seems one of his officers was in a heck of a tussle and he didn't jump in and help. So those who can't do something teach it. Don't take offense at what I said cause I'm attacking the college programs that don't actually prepare students for actual LE work not you for taking it.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Homeland security degree? You really have to be kidding. I thought to qualify for the DHS one had to have been declined employment as a mall security officer.

I have had dealings with homeland security over security of hazardous chemicals used in a former work place. Chlorine gas to be specific: homeland security was concerned about terrorist coming in and walking off with one ton cylinders of chlorine in fenced facilities with security personnel on site. I also worked with a fellow who's brother in law worked for DHS, and his opinion was the same as mine: by and large calling them [email protected] is a discredit to other [email protected]

What is the curriculum? Watching old John Wayne movies? I'd have said Chuck Norris, but Chuck's probably on the bad list. I'm guessing the textbooks are Dora the Explorer coloring books.

When one things the idiocy of the federal government cannot become anymore sublime, the bureaucracy suprises you. The zoo is being run from the monkey cage.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

All it is, is a sales gimmick. Those classes have been around for ever, just under a different name.

OP - What ever it takes, refuse to take Common Sense 101!!!!! That is where they line you up against the wall and beat it out of you. Every college has that course unlisted.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And with that; I believe this thread has run it's course.


----------

